# If anyone in the KC area is looking of a KCBS event later in the season that is not too much work...



## dragonslayer (Aug 25, 2017)

If anyone in the KC area is looking of a KCBS event later in the season that is not too much work, check out the 6th Annual KC Kosher BBQ Championship.  As a kosher competition the rules are a little different. They provide the equipment and meat which makes it a pretty easy (and cheap) event with a level playing field.  This is a great competition for beginners.

Info can be found here:  http://vaadkc.org/kckbbq/

It is the weekend after Labor Day, so sign up soon while they still have spots open.


----------

